# Need advice to remove hole saw from arbor



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have this set of Milwaukee hole saw I use occasionally. The arbor just screws in from the back, there is not lock nut or anything from the other side. The Milwaukee hole saw cuts beautifully much better than the $9.95 Harbor Freight set.

However today after use the arbor won't come loose. It's stuck.



















I sprayed some WD40, no luck. Tried a socket wrench on the arbor, no luck either. Tried sticking a screw driver shaft into the slots on the side, no luck...

Any idea how to get it loose?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you are holding the bottom and unable to twist the top to unlock. Then twist off the saw. It could be that there is something up above the spring, causing it not to release. I only use the ones with the nuts. That way it is easier to remove the bit if having to change to a different size.


----------



## gassyplumber (Sep 17, 2014)

I would try a pipe wrench with a crescent back wrench


----------



## deverson (Sep 17, 2012)

Remove the bit. Put a piece of steel flat stock through both sides and give one side or the other a quick rap with a hammer.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You need to back out the two shafts that are in the hole saw first. Then you can use the wrenches or a wrench and a vise.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

*I can't see the forest for all the trees*

Sometimes I can't see the forest for all the trees, so I'll ask this:
Do you have a quick-change arbor?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ That's what it looks like. You aren't supposed to crank down the bit on them, just tight enough to get the pins aligned. Looser is better.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Mort said:


> ^^^ That's what it looks like.


My apologies. When I looked at the original post, I saw no pictures. I know my eyesight is poor but I didn't think it was *that* bad!

*miamicuse*, if you haven't removed it yet: With the arbor chucked securely in a reversible drill, use appropriately sized pipe wrench, channel-locks or vise-brips to to hold the end of the saw nearest the arbor and have someone hold the drill securely and start bumping the drill in reverse. Both need to be ready for the torque generated.


----------



## MushCreek (Aug 10, 2012)

If it's a quick change, you need to pull the thingie behind the saw back first, then unscrew it. I have a Milwaukee set, and for some reason, it's almost impossible to pull the quick change thing back after use. I have to rap it on a block of wood to get it to move back.


----------

